# Breitling Owners Club



## davey vermaak (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey all

Thought I'd post a few pics showing how going to the Breitling Owners Club Hospitality Tent at airshows allows for a very very good view!!

Also allows you to see more Breitling watches than you can shake a stick at!!

LOADS of Chrono Avengers and Crosswinds. a spattering of B1 and Emergencies. Several Ladies wearing Navitimers too. Looked ok to me!

Take care

Davey


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice gig if you can get there Davey!! Top shots and lots of heart pounding adrenalin for sure! :gold


----------



## XTrooper (Feb 8, 2006)

Very cool! B-)


----------



## pathfinder19 (May 6, 2006)

Where did you find an owners group......

I seached the web and did not find any information on an owners group....

We have an air show in Punta Gorda Florida and I have been to the last 7 years of shows and have never seen a Breitling sponsors tent....

I have seen many Breitling watches amongst the military pilots.....


----------



## AndyC (May 9, 2006)

Hi Davey.

I see you are in the UK so i take it you are refering to Farnborough, Fairford etc.
Do you just flash your Breitling to get in or is there a UK club?
Best Regards
Andy


----------



## EJC (Feb 13, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Hi Davey.
> 
> I see you are in the UK so i take it you are refering to Farnborough, Fairford etc.
> Do you just flash your Breitling to get in or is there a UK club?
> ...


Davey has been known to wear a rain coat and just flash the gate guard, has nothing to do with Breitling


----------



## davey vermaak (Feb 8, 2006)

How do we get to know each other so well.....

Yep flashing gets you in!!

I asked the lady how to join and she simply stated you have a Yellow Emergency on!!! That's the membership criteria met, in you go!! & you can take a guest too.

So now I'll be looking for them at all the shows this year, but don't know where or when they are going to be there.

Royal International Air Tattoo for sure, maybe Duxford?

D


----------



## Eagle (Jul 15, 2006)

But can a Breitling get you discount at Tesco's?... :think:


----------



## davey vermaak (Feb 8, 2006)

Eagle said:


> But can a Breitling get you discount at Tesco's?... :think:


Not officially but if the bling disturbs the cashier so much they may forget to scan something!!!!!!

DB-)


----------



## martynjc2 (Apr 28, 2006)

I actually *bought* this beauty at 'Fly' Olympia, London, UK - well I exchanged it for some cash and my BforB-GT. Rose Gold - instant love!!!


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Hi, Martyn. GREAT pic and watch! Hopefully not stepping...*



martynjc2 said:


> I actually *bought* this beauty at 'Fly' Olympia, London, UK - well I exchanged it for some cash and my BforB-GT. Rose Gold - instant love!!!


on any toes here... The BforB's don't really do it for me. That drop dead gorgeous Montbrillant certainly does!! Beauty, Martyn!! :gold :-! 
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## davey vermaak (Feb 8, 2006)

Martyn....nice to see you here mate!

And that rosy gorgeous creature is one of my will have's it's just superb

Davey


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

pathfinder19 said:


> Where did you find an owners group......
> 
> I seached the web and did not find any information on an owners group....
> 
> ...


Only shows I am certain Breitling does here in the 'States are Sun-N-Fun (also in Fla, Lakeland in the Spring), OshKosh (coming soon to a State near me :-! ) and the Reno Air Races in Nevada. They just don't have the corporate presence here that they do in Europe.

Would really love to see the L39 team over here, but that's not very likely (especially since the L39 only carries 2 hours of fuel internally fully loaded!).

Oh, Davey, I'm betting Duxford is for certain. Can't imagine them not being at a legendary show like that one!


----------



## WatchRhino (May 15, 2006)

Any freebies (goodies not watches!) available at these Breitling tent?

A freebie Skyaracer - white dial, brown croc would be nice however


----------



## davey vermaak (Feb 8, 2006)

MrFaize said:


> Any freebies (goodies not watches!) available at these Breitling tent?
> 
> A freebie Skyaracer - white dial, brown croc would be nice however
> 
> ...


----------



## rik (Jun 18, 2006)

don't start me on freebies! see my thread 'Fairford - The good, the bad and . . . . ' for my experience at The Air Tattoo!


----------



## flyboy5 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello

Really like the pics, thank you.

Quick question , how do you join the Breitling Owners Club ?

thanks

Mike


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Dave, looks like you had a great time. Wish I could find a Air Show near by that featured the Breitling teams. Great photo's, thanks.
Best health, Frank :-d


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

This thread is four years old!! Time to move on.


----------

